# Sarunas = Reggie Miller



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Larry Bird is a genius. 

Ok ok, i am not saying Sarunas is the same skill of a Reggie Miller, but he is the closest thing to him. He is a super competitior, he brings tons of energy to the team and you can sense he is just about winning, if he plays 30 minutes or just 15, it doesn't matter as long as he wins. He reminds me of Reggie Miller, i know he won't be the impact player as Reggie was, but he brings alot of the things Reggie did to the table.

He is the type of guy who is not afriad to have the ball in his hands with 2 seconds left in the game in like a Detriot or New York in a playoff game down 2 points. 

I always was worried about his defense, but after watching several games, Portland, Utah, Dallas and tonight, i am no longer worried about his defense.


----------



## Kastas (Nov 14, 2005)

Three titles in a row with two different teams in Europe do not sound so indefinite now, I guess.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

He's certainly no Reggie Miller, but I can see some similarities. Saras is a great shooter from everywhere, and always finds a way to get wide open (whether that be opposing team's stupid defense, or his own skill). Sarunas needs to learn the flop, though. That'd add a lot to his defensive game


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

Mark Price!


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

He's more like Steve Nash.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

PacersguyUSA said:


> He's more like Steve Nash.



I'd say he is inbetween the two. Not as good at what either does, but he certainly shares a combination of the twos skills.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

PacersguyUSA said:


> He's more like Steve Nash.


No. Steve Nash is a "pure" point guard.

I'm watching a playoff game btw the Bulls and Cavs and Price was playing both PG and off guard like Jacikevicius with the Pacers this season. Price is pretty much lights out from downtown, but really lacks the athletic ability to drive unlike Nash.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

I really disagree with the "=" sign in the thread title...maybe a "Sarunas is similar to Reggie" thread title or something


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Midnight_Marauder said:


> I really disagree with the "=" sign in the thread title...maybe a "Sarunas is similar to Reggie" thread title or something


It's to grab attention......

If you read my post i doubt you'd be posting this.

Besides skills, Saras is pretty much equal to Reggie, heart, energy, passion for the game and for winning. You can't teach that in any one player, either a player has it or doesn't have it, Reggie wasn't the greatest either, but his heart and will made him great.... Sarunas shows alot of what Reggie did.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

hes no reggie, but he sure is a hell of a player. he's sarunas jasikevicius.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Sad Mafioso said:


> No. Steve Nash is a "pure" point guard.



No way. Nash shoots a large volume of shots.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

MillerTime said:


> It's to grab attention......
> 
> If you read my post i doubt you'd be posting this.


Yeah I read your post.....I knew what you was trying to say....its cool.....I just saw the thread title and was like WTF? lol


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

PacersguyUSA said:


> No way. Nash shoots a large volume of shots.


Within the context of an offensive set and without disrupting the flow of an offense.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

There was a similar thread to this on the other site I post on... only it was titled..."Reggie... meet Cabbages... now step aside " Some people were offended... eventhough it was meant in fun.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I really love what I'm seeing from Sar so far, he's played with alot of heart and intensity....
Obviously he's no Miller, but his heart is just as big.........
I love he's 3's and he's automatic from the FT line...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## chucho (Dec 2, 2005)

Do you think Saras will go back to play low(er) minutes once Tinsley comes back? Any word Tinsley is coming back, or is it still a "one day at a time" deal?


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Sad Mafioso said:


> Within the context of an offensive set and without disrupting the flow of an offense.



Nah, I'd say he shoots more than what a "true" point guard entails. True point guard is like Kidd, Tinsley, Miller, etc.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

chucho said:


> Do you think Saras will go back to play low(er) minutes once Tinsley comes back?


Hopefully.





> Any word Tinsley is coming back, or is it still a "one day at a time" deal?


No word yet.


----------



## chucho (Dec 2, 2005)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Nah, I'd say he shoots more than what a "true" point guard entails. True point guard is like Kidd, Tinsley, Miller, etc.


There are very few true point guards anymore. Kidd actually shoots almost as much as Nash.
Tinsley and Miller are a couple shots less per game of course, although Tinsley was around Nash numbers in shot attempts last season.


Why did you say "hopefully"? Are you not buying into the hype of Sarunas, or do you just simply want Tinsley to get most of the minutes?


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

chucho said:


> Why did you say "hopefully"? Are you not buying into the hype of Sarunas, or do you just simply want Tinsley to get most of the minutes?


He is basing it on the fact that he doesn't want a Euro to do well and an American to play very well.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

MillerTime said:


> He is basing it on the fact that he doesn't want a Euro to do well and an American to play very well.



I love Saras, I think he's the better PG for this team. But maybe that's just me. I wish that Tinsley would have to prove that he deserves to start, but I know that Carlisle will hand it to him as soon as he gets back. I don't think that Carlisle fully understands the player that he has in Saras, and I think that is very sad.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

chucho said:


> Why did you say "hopefully"? Are you not buying into the hype of Sarunas, or do you just simply want Tinsley to get most of the minutes?



Tinsley's my favorite player, so I want him to get most of the minutes, and I think the offense (and defense) runs better with him out there.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Tinsley's my favorite player, so I want him to get most of the minutes, and I think the offense (and defense) runs better with him out there.


Many times when Tinsley is in there the offense is pretty stagnant. Although, when he's on, the offense runs better than when Saras is in there. Not to mention that Tinsley and JO can be pretty lethal on pick-and-rolls.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Many times when Tinsley is in there the offense is pretty stagnant. Although, when he's on, the offense runs better than when Saras is in there. Not to mention that Tinsley and JO can be pretty lethal on pick-and-rolls.



I agree...
Although I love Sarunas, I think that our offense runs much smoother with Tinsley at the point....

Without Jamaal, I've noticed that at times we look lost, I mean just look at our record with and without the Tin man.....

I can't wait till' he comes back because we desperatly need him....

The time will come when Sar becomes our starting PG, but let's not forget how important J.T. is to this team..........



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

They aren't alike really.

Sarunas wins championships though.


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Tinsley's my favorite player, so I want him to get most of the minutes, and I think the offense (and defense) runs better with him out there.


I wish I could give you rep but I have to "spread it around"


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

I hope Tinsley gets the starting spot back... and Sarunas starts over Jackson at the 2...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

jermaine7fan said:


> I hope Tinsley gets the starting spot back... and Sarunas starts over Jackson at the 2...



Yes...

We need Tinsley badly....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I'm still dreaming for that perfect combonation we'll have with Tinsley at full strength. I'm envisioning Tinsley making those nice plays giving us a nice little lead, and then Saras comming in and building huge leads with the threes.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

desire to compete and shooting from the foul line and 3point shooting yes they are simaler but, that is where it ends. reggie was a sg only. he couldn't handle the ball like a pg or take it to the hoop like saras can. saras is a great pickup and in time i believe will become the regular starter. 
(ot) tinsley has been around long enough to raise more than questions about his durability. his entire career has been hampered by his unavailability he has missed half a season the last 2 years and seems to be right on track for that again. seriously folks, i ask- how much longer should we accept a starting pg to miss so many games? i am getting to the point of where i would be looking in to going elsewhere since tinsley is injured or unabale to play as often as he is able to play. this is easily my biggest problem with tinsley- not durable enough and i am tired of this.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> He's certainly no Reggie Miller, but I can see some similarities. Saras is a great shooter from everywhere, and always finds a way to get wide open (whether that be opposing team's stupid defense, or his own skill). Sarunas needs to learn the flop, though. That'd add a lot to his defensive game


What you want him flop? Noooo... people will hate him even more


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

clownskull said:


> or take it to the hoop like saras can.



You serious? Reggie was much better at taking it to the hoop than Jasikeviscius is.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PacersguyUSA said:


> You serious? Reggie was much better at taking it to the hoop than Jasikeviscius is.


I guess many people just see Reggie as a spot-up shooter. He had a nice fake and could easily get inside for a closer jumper or a layup because of it. Does anyone remember New Jersey?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Does anyone remember New Jersey?



I do....

That 2 handed dunk was just sick......



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

link: http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...8vLYF?slug=ap-pacers-artest&prov=ap&type=lgns

"We can give up talent for team chemistry," Jasikevicius said. "That's way more important than talent. We're going to find a way. If we can continue to play as a team, to hustle for 48 minutes and do all the little things, I think we have the talent to go very far." 


Doesn't sound like a rookie at all. I love this guy more and more by each day. Even when he talks, you can feel the passion he has, and he's only been with us for like 2 months. 

You don't need a team full of super stars to win a title...... he's a rookie and understands it.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

MillerTime said:


> link: http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...8vLYF?slug=ap-pacers-artest&prov=ap&type=lgns
> 
> "We can give up talent for team chemistry," Jasikevicius said. "That's way more important than talent. We're going to find a way. If we can continue to play as a team, to hustle for 48 minutes and do all the little things, I think we have the talent to go very far."
> 
> ...



Thanx for the link doggy....

Man I love this Kid's heart...

Like M.T. said even when he talks he displays passion...

I'm so glad he's on our side, and I'll look for him to continue to improve his game...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Thanx for the link doggy....
> 
> Man I love this Kid's heart...
> 
> ...


I don't think me and you ever disagreed on anything yet..... lol


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

MillerTime said:


> I don't think me and you ever disagreed on anything yet..... lol



lol....

We don't.......



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

MillerTime said:


> I don't think me and you ever disagreed on anything yet..... lol


You too are like me and jermaine7fan. We see eye-to-eye on everything.


----------



## bench5 (Aug 30, 2005)

I think that Reggie and Surunas they are about the same but I like Reggie more.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> You too are like me and jermaine7fan. We see eye-to-eye on everything.


lol....

Great minds think alike S-Jax....





*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## chucho (Dec 2, 2005)

Get a room you guys. :banana: j/k


It's funny how we think of Sarunas as a "kid", and yet he's a year older than I am.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

chucho said:


> It's funny how we think of Sarunas as a "kid", and yet he's a year older than I am.


Yeah... Pacerholic posted that... and Sarunas is 3 years older than him :biggrin: Rather than kid... let's just call him older brother :biggrin:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

jermaine7fan said:


> Yeah... Pacerholic posted that... and Sarunas is 3 years older than him :biggrin: Rather than kid... let's just call him older brother :biggrin:



lol....


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------

